# Johnston & Murphy shoes marked made in USA?



## Lino (Apr 15, 2006)

I was in a Burlington Coat Factory the other day just to see what they had. I was not impressed with most of the offerings. But then, on the way out I decided to take a look at what was in the shoe deptartment. All the way in the back, I found a few pairs (perhaps seven to ten pairs total) of Johnston & Murphy shoes marked on the sole made in USA. Some where in great condition, most looks fairly beat up for shoes that were never sold (uppers knocked about, dented, scratched and really looking like they could use some leather conditioner).

The color was called Bordeaux and the style either Melton or Baxter.

I thought Johnston & Murphy offshores now.

The price was under $50 I think. Are these worth going back to see if they have my size?


----------



## Trying (Feb 21, 2006)

The only line that J&M still manufactures here in the USA is the Crown Aristocraft Collection. Right now it is comprised of the Conley, the Westchester Tassel and the Georgetown II. All three sell for $350.

I should have said that as of the 2006 Spring Catalog the collection was comprised of the above three.


----------



## Lino (Apr 15, 2006)

i think these are the same as the ones I saw:


----------



## Trying (Feb 21, 2006)

The Melton sells for $165. It is not part of the Crown Aristocraft Collection. I believe it's made in Mexico. Check to see if it's stamped Made in Mexico on the underside of the tongue.


----------



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

Yup the Melton is made in Mexico. J&M's #1 shoe. I'd definately go back for those $50 Crown Aristocrats!


----------



## Lino (Apr 15, 2006)

Trying said:


> The Melton sells for $165. It is not part of the Crown Aristocraft Collection. I believe it's made in Mexico. Check to see if it's stamped Made in Mexico on the underside of the tongue.


Nope, stamped on the sole Made in USA.


----------



## Lino (Apr 15, 2006)

LeatherSOUL said:


> Yup the Melton is made in Mexico. J&M's #1 shoe. I'd definately go back for those $50 Crown Aristocrats!


It's $50 Meltons not Crown Aristocrats.


----------



## Trying (Feb 21, 2006)

The several J&Ms that I own that were made in the USA before they closed the plant and went offshore are not stamped Made in USA on the sole. JOHNSTON & MURPHY is stamped on the sole. MADE IN THE USA is stamped on the inside leather lining of the shoe.


----------



## Lino (Apr 15, 2006)

Trying said:


> The several J&Ms that I own that were made in the USA before they closed the plant and went offshore are not stamped Made in USA on the sole. JOHNSTON & MURPHY is stamped on the sole. MADE IN THE USA is stamped on the inside leather lining of the shoe.


Weird. The Made in USA stamp was right under the JOHNSTON & MURPHY stamp.


----------



## Trying (Feb 21, 2006)

Call Johnston & Murphy customer service. They are friendly and easy to work with. Some of the individuals in the department have been there +/- 25 years.

The difference between the Melton sold today and the Crown Aristocraft line is like night and day. The Melton is a lighter and cheaper looking, less substantial shoe. The Crown Aristocraft line is comparable to Alden's best shoes.


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

What about Johnson & Murphy made in Italy? I bought a pair some years ago and so far they have held up rather well.


----------



## gng8 (Aug 5, 2005)

I have a pair of Johnson and Murphy made in Italy. They look good and have held up for at least 5 years.


----------



## pendennis (Oct 6, 2005)

pt4u67 said:


> What about Johnson & Murphy made in Italy? I bought a pair some years ago and so far they have held up rather well.


Just to chime in, I have an Italian-made pair of captoes, made of shell cordovan. Good quality, and comfortable. The soles are a little thick, but I got them from eBay for $125.


----------



## phelan77 (Mar 4, 2011)

Sorry for bringing up an old thread. I have 3 pairs of J&M and none were made in the USA. I notice that the made in mexico and brazil were better than made in china. Any idea wheather the made in the US crown aristocraft is still available today?


----------



## Kurt N (Feb 11, 2009)

Yep, at least according to your friend the Interweb:

https://www.johnstonmurphy.com/product.aspx?c=1372&pid=21094


----------



## ada8356 (Dec 14, 2007)

All 6 of my J&Ms are stamped Made in Mexico on the tongue.


----------



## Racer (Apr 16, 2010)

ada8356 said:


> All 6 of my J&Ms are stamped Made in Mexico on the tongue.


That would be because they aren't Crown Aristocrafts.


----------



## blue suede shoes (Mar 22, 2010)

phelan77 said:


> Sorry for bringing up an old thread. I have 3 pairs of J&M and none were made in the USA. I notice that the made in mexico and brazil were better than made in china. Any idea wheather the made in the US crown aristocraft is still available today?


Three styles in the dress classics line priced at $375 a pair and the entire Custom Selects line priced at $425 a pair are made in the USA.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

blue suede shoes said:


> Three styles in the dress classics line priced at $375 a pair and the entire Custom Selects line priced at $425 a pair are made in the USA.


 That is considerably more than top AEs. I wonder if they are that much better a shoe? Anyone seen them?


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

Orsini said:


> That is considerably more than top AEs. I wonder if they are that much better a shoe? Anyone seen them?


I'd say the Crown line is equal to, but not any better than AE. My guess is smaller production facility, higher production costs for the Made in USA line still left in Nashville.


----------



## Racer (Apr 16, 2010)

I own a pair of current Crown Aristocraft wingtips. The quality of materials is similar to AE. The build quality of the Crown Aristocraft is better than many of my AE shoes.


----------



## blue suede shoes (Mar 22, 2010)

*I'm not impressed*

In the Custom Select line, consisting of nine styles priced at $425 a pair, the largest size available is a 13D. In smaller sizes, the widest size available is an E. I would think that in a pair of shoes that is custom made for you (at least that is what they say on the website, and that one cannot return them unless there is a defect caused by J & M), and that a single pair is available if necessary in two different sizes for people with different size feet, sizes longer and wider than a 13D would be offered. An old Cadillac ad once said "we offer the luxury of choice". Maybe J & M execs should read some old Cadillac ads.

In all fairness to J & M, the Dress Classics line does go one width larger to a 13E.

They don't show the Crown Aristocrafts on their website, just the Dress Classics and the Custom Selects as being their flagship models. Maybe they recently dropped that line or changed the name.


----------



## Kurt N (Feb 11, 2009)

blue suede shoes said:


> They don't show the Crown Aristocrafts on their website, just the Dress Classics and the Custom Selects as being their flagship models. Maybe they recently dropped that line or changed the name.


On the main dress classics page, the first three shoes (Georgetown II, Conley II, and Westchester) are Crown Aristocrafts. See the logo in the lower right corner of the pic and also the Product Information tab for each shoe.


----------



## Kurt N (Feb 11, 2009)

Well, these turned out to be Aristocrafts. Worn once, maybe twice by the looks of them.



Materials and workmanship look good. We'll see how they hold up.


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

I have two pairs of J&M "Limiteds" (not Aristocrats) purchased before they went off-shore. Neither say "Made in USA" or "Made in" anywhere else. IANAL, but my understanding of current US law is that anything made outside the US must be labeled with the country of origin; so I assume in the absence of any other label, they were made in the US. But if they actually say "Made in USA", then they probably were; because to mislabel the country of origin would be illegal. According to the Bureau of Consumer Protection, "for a product to be called 'Made in USA', or claimed to be of domestic origin without qualifications or limits on the claim, the product must be 'all or virtually all' made in the U.S"


----------



## temple_gym (Oct 10, 2010)

I say give it a miss! Its not just abt the $$ dnnt you think?

Back home, I have seen J&M made in india. I am going to give J&M a miss for now. I remember starting a similar thread "Joghnston & Murphy made in India". Check it out.


----------

